# Ideal stem length on an EP?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Guys, 

I have my eye set on a 58cm EP at a great price. 
I noticed Colnago recommends longer stems for their frames...perhaps due to the shallow head angle and the front hub out in front? 

Anyway, I would need a* 130mm* stem to fit it to my liking. 
Does a 130 stem cut the mustard on these Colnago's? Or is that getting too long?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

skygodmatt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have my eye set on a 58cm EP at a great price.
> I noticed Colnago recommends longer stems for their frames...perhaps due to the shallow head angle and the front hub out in front?
> ...


It all depends on your size (arms, torso and how you fit on the frame, where you position your seat on the seatpost, if you like a more relaxed or aggressive stance etc...):idea:


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

If the 130 fits you, and you fit the bike, then it works. My Colnagos have 120's.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes 130 would be good, my colnagos have 120 stems

I did ride one one size smaller on a 135 stem and it felt just right too,


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

the only one that can aswer yor question is you


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

This is a common myth. Not sure where it started. But I asked Alex about it @ IB last year to confirm. Official stance is Colnago recommends whatever stem length you need. If that's 130mm, then great. If you need a 110mm, that's great too. The bikes are not "designed" to use a 130mm stem like the Intertubes say.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Yes. A 58 with a 130 or a 59 with a 120 works the same. 

There is a .8cm difference in TT length and both HT lengths are fine for me. 
I think I would be inclined to go size 59 and 120-- but the deal is only for the 58. 
Never been out that far on a 130, so I am wondering how the handling would change?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The handling wont change much, I have a 140mm on one bike and the overall effect on steering was minor compared to the stock 110mm. You will probably notice a loss in stiffness. I've found once you get beyond 120mm stiffness can start to decline rapidly with weaker stems, so I'd suggest something like a Deda Newton, Thomson, Pro Vibe, etc. in a longer length like that


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

> Never been out that far on a 130, so I am wondering how the handling would change?


It will be slightly slower, as you have both a longer lever and additional weight over the front wheel.

If you have a 12 or 11 on a current bike, consider fitting the new Nag with the shorter stem first to confirn you belief that a 13 is needed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a 130mm stem without spacers acutally feel and handle better that a 110mm with spacers.

I know, I had made the experience and compared, same bike setup but different stem lenght/spacer stack height combinations. 

The Colnago EP is designed as a racing bike and benefits from a lower position over it

read this

http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/colnago.shtml

and this

http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=1148


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Thanks. 

I would be running a 130 with a 1cm spacer. 
I take it this should be okay?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*130 stems on c-50*

I purchased a c 50 and started with a 120 on a 57 it was ok but down hill unstable some. so tried the `130 and perfecto!! handles better and actually improved the stability to not a problem at all. I routinely fly down a long hill at 45 mph. stable as can be.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

"Colnagos are designed to use an offset seatpost and a long stem that hangs the rider's weight over the wheels, not over the frame, which results in a short wheelbase and fast handling. The bike is planted. They just handle, like a Ferrari. The weight bias is perfect. That is how Ernesto Colnago intended them to be ridden."
umm, no.
Is this where the intertube myth started? This is not how the bikes are designed. This may be how some people like to ride them, but it's not how "they were intended to be ridden."


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

thats why I like to get small frames. longer stem more setback


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

thats why I like to get small frames. longer stem more setback


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

ciclisto said:


> I purchased a c 50 and started with a 120 on a 57 it was ok but down hill unstable some. so tried the `130 and perfecto!! handles better and actually improved the stability to not a problem at all. I routinely fly down a long hill at 45 mph. stable as can be.


in fact I don't agree here........it gives you less rake and a more lively steering.

Then again weight distribution is a personal feeling and what you probably did is shift a bit more weight to your front wheel "planting" it more and getting a better grip from your front tire, at the same time if you didn't move your seat you stretched out a bit if you did move it forwards your total stretch is the same as with the 120 but back to square one for weight distribution.

I sincerely believe this whole business is a subtle balance in between frame size, seat position/height, stem length, bar drop and rotation, hips to pedal axle position, crank arm length, rider's sizes (arms legs torso) fitness & flexibility etc.......no ideal stem length but a whole bunch of factors to make an ideal ride for each rider


----------

